# tachometer drive



## PJdumpert (Jun 14, 2013)

I just purchased a used mid 90's LK3054 w/900 hrs and put in a new Kioti engine, it doesn't have a tach drive. What drives the tach on newer Kioti LK3054 tractors?


----------



## PJdumpert (Jun 14, 2013)

I installed a TINY Tach and it works great.
The tractor is a 2000 not a 90's


----------



## RATPAD (Nov 12, 2015)

*Tiny Tach*

Hello,
I was wondering if you recall the transducer size for your tiny tach? I cant find what size it is and want to avoid returns if possible.

Thank You


----------

